# first ever Cinnamon teal



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I killed my first ever Cinnamon teal tonight, he was a beautiful drake. I got him out of a flock of 7 teal out at OB; I could had packed up and left the marsh right then. I got a Greenhead and Green wing drake too. Thank goodness for Mojo; he rooted him out of the reeds where he fell.
[attachment=1:1zkaylrk]cimminmion teal 001.jpg[/attachment:1zkaylrk]
[attachment=0:1zkaylrk]cimminmion teal 007.jpg[/attachment:1zkaylrk]
I made a goal for this hunting season to get a Cinnamon drake. It took me 4 years of hunting here in Utah to get a Cinnamon; he's going on the wall.

Tex if you read this post I'll be coming to visit you when I get back from my hunting trip down home. I liked some of the poses on your web site; just have to make my mind up how I want him. I leave in the morning for Oklahoma and then Arkansas; maybe I will get me another Woodie while down there


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job that is one that I have never shot. I have never gotten a drake GW teal either.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Good job that is one that I have never shot. I have never gotten a drake GW teal either.


The only thing I can tell you is keep on hunting as much as possible; your chance at one will come. The green wing's coloring are just now getting good as far as I can tell from the ones we have killed lately.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i got my first drake greenwing last saturday. i still have not shot a cinny- drake or hen


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the cinny. They sure are pretty birds


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice job. never gotten one either. this is only my second season though. as for gw drakes i have shot prob 15 or so this year already.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntducks.... now that you're foot soldiering it... lets hook up because I have a spot I can get you swarms of greenwings. We will have to walk (its about 1.5 miles) according to GE but its worth it when you get there. Good luck today out in the marsh.... I have a spot I've seen really nice Cinnamon teal (well, two places actually) but one I hunt for Mallards and the other I haven't made it to to hunt yet. Maybe one day. 8) Very nice bird Mojo.... they sure are gorgeous suckers.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool man!

Wrap him up really good in plasic, freeze him, and come see me when you're ready.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice, man. One doesn't too many cinnamons! I agree, that if it is in good shape, you might want to get it mounted.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

congrat's. it took me 21 seasons before i got full colored one.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on your cinnom there. it a good looking bird there.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats a nice cinny you got there. You will have to post some pics when tex gets it all done. He does some awsome work from the pics I've seen.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I shot a hen on opening day but it's just not the same as a nice colored up drake!


----------

